
Ubuntu-based netbook hits South Africa at $188 - darkduck
http://www.linuxfordevices.com/showblog/15613/Ubuntubased-netbook-hits-South-Africa-at-$188/
======
darkduck
The smallest plan for the netbook includes 100Mb of data per month. Not sure
if this is enough to cover even security updates... Although, good idea
anyway.

~~~
fader
My understanding is that with a bundled plan, updates do not count against the
data budget for this device.

~~~
nsomaru
how would they enforce that? check the url's you are hitting? would love to
get a tunnel set up on an ubuntu mirror server :P

